# LPZ, La estación de alta potencia en Buenos Aires - Wireless World - Diciembre 1924



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2011)

http://albinarrate.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&catid=22%3Avintage&id=37%3Atransradio-lpz-1924&Itemid=38

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...vintage&id=37%3Atransradio-lpz-1924&Itemid=38



Miren los datos de la antena y de la potencia en juego en los generadores . . . consirerando año 1924


----------



## elgriego (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola DOSMETROS,Impresionante,seria lindo ver las fotos del transmisor ,si mal no recuerdo ,en radio nacional ,en la planta transmisora ,Decada del 30,habia un equipo de unos 100kw ,perteneciente a la onda corta ,y en el mismo habia trabajado personalmente el mismisimo ..Marconi..,el tx se refrigeraba con un sistema de ventiladores de baja velocidad ,que estaban puestos en un entrepiso ,Esto me  lo conto un viejo operador de planta,No tuve la suerte de verlo personalmente,pero el solo relato impactaba. a veces con tanta tecnologia digital,nos olvidamos que antes se hacian cosas sumamente sorprendentes,y que hoy algunos colegas consideran tecnologias obsoletas.

Bueno saludos y muy buena data Atte El Griego.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 19, 2011)

Hay que aclarar que desde los comienzos de la radio hasta esa época, los transmisores de *alta potencia* no eran valvulares, eran con motores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Hay que aclarar que desde los comienzos de la radio hasta esa época, los transmisores de *alta potencia* no eran valvulares, eran con motores.



Correctísimo, recuerdo haber leído un artículo sobre ese transmisor en la revista "Telegráfica Electrónica".

Tal vez si alguien aún la tiene lo podría publicar.

Edit, Algo mas de info:

http://www.historiametro.com.ar/web...dio-internacional.html?tmpl=component&print=1

http://www.albinarrate.com/content/...rafica 1924-01 - Transradio Internacional.pdf


----------



## capitanp (Abr 19, 2011)

Imponente...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

Veo que les gustó 

Claro , ahora me coincide , eran los generadores de alta frecuencia del Don Nicola 

de 100 a 500 Amperes en la antena  che.

Los cables que iban a *Villa Elisa* (y que raro que todavía no apareció por aquí el Tigrote) eran "pupinizados" . . .


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 19, 2011)

Es decir que se podria comparar la funcion de estos motores con el funcionamiento de un microondas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2011)

No no , eran alternadores de muchos polos girando a muchas revoluciones, creo que no superaban los 200 kHz


----------



## elgriego (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola como andan todos,Tengo un conocido ,Don vicente agostino,que trabajo en sus mocedades en esta firma ,y segun el me conto ,la empresa era ,de la forma en que se la describe en el imforme.

Que lastima que ya no queden empresas asi .

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 19, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Es decir que se podria comparar la funcion de estos motores con el funcionamiento de un microondas?


 Por mas que rompo la cabeza no les encuentro ningún parecido. En mi mensaje anterior puse un link a Wikipedia del alternador Alexanderson.

Como con un sistema electromecánico se tienen obvias limitaciones para alta frecuencia, la salida de estos alternadores era multiplicada en frecuencia haciéndola pasar por transformadores saturables.

Este es un diagrama sacado del Hutte (Manual del Ingeniero)


----------



## Tavo (Abr 19, 2011)

Que increíble... Desconocía todo esto...

Y yo que me asombraba cada vez que veía la foto de una válvula de transmisión, que tiene Dano en uno de sus álbumes; que arroja algo de 1KW de potencia... 

Impresionante.


----------



## patriciodj (Abr 20, 2011)

que loco estos alternadores, parece mas mecanica que electronica la que hacian nuestros abuelos


----------



## tatajara (Abr 20, 2011)

Que tecnología para aquel entonces en argentina  , en que habrá quedado todo esto...
Esto y muchas otras cosas más tubo la argentina y ahora ni parecido el nivel a aquellos años
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2011)

tatajara dijo:


> Que tecnología para aquel entonces en argentina  , en que habrá quedado todo esto...
> Esto y muchas otras cosas más tubo la argentina y ahora ni parecido el nivel a aquellos años
> Saludos



*De esto:*






*Paso a ser esto otro:*






*Y luego a esto otro:*​


----------



## elgriego (Abr 20, 2011)

Que barbaridad ,lo que son las vueltas de la historia!.Bueno todo tiene que ver con todo y segun comentaban transradio fue cerrada en los 70 ,y en esa misma decada comenzo el mayor proceso de desindustrializacion de nuestro pais.


----------



## patriciodj (Abr 20, 2011)

alguien sabe como llegar al lugar, me intereso mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2011)

patriciodj dijo:


> alguien sabe como llegar al lugar, me intereso mucho



La "Villa Transradio queda en el partido de Monte Grande / Esteban Echeverría sobre la autopista Richieri, yendo hacia el aeropuerto a mano izquierda y comienza en el cruce con Camino de Cintura (Puente 12) y se extiende casi hasta el cruce con la autopista a Cañuelas (Ruta 58, Barrio Ezeiza I), son como 5 Km de campo.

http://www.mister-map.com/www/results.php?q=villa+transradio&page=5&lang=es


----------



## patriciodj (Abr 21, 2011)

Gracias Fogonazo. me comunique con el dueño del video y dice que no se puede entrar por que esta todo vigilado por que quieren tomar el lugar,es una pena.


----------



## tatajara (Abr 21, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *De esto:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noooooooooo  es como casi todo no? o soy el único que veo las cosas así
Que lastima no
yyy que sucedió con todo ese material ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2011)

patriciodj dijo:


> alguien sabe como llegar al lugar, me intereso mucho



Si circulan por la Autopista Richieri hacia o desde el aeropuerto se puede llegar a divisar las oficinas y el galpón principal de la vieja estación transmisora.
Se encuentra a unos 800m antes del destacamento policial (Circulando hacia Capital) que está en el medio de la autopista y es fácil detectarlo porque está "Enmarcado" por las viejas antenas de transmisión.


----------

